# Error al insertar datos en excel



## yeye (Sep 17, 2002)

Buenos Días :
Cuando inserto datos en excel con VBA 
aparece el error 3434:"No se puede expandir el Intervalo con nombre",

Como puedo solucionar ésto?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 17, 2002)

Nunca había visto ese error ! cómo está insertando los valores ?


----------



## yeye (Sep 27, 2002)

Buenas Tardes:

Cuando adiciono datos en un libro de excel mediante codigo ADO, y luego borro algunas filas de éste mismo libro; posteriormente voy a adicionar registros en este mismo libro, se presenta este error

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------

